# Vereins Wappen aufpeppen



## UncleB (22. Juli 2008)

Tag Leute
Da ich momentan die Website unserers Fussballvereins neugestalte, und mir nur ein schäbiges Logo zur Verfügung steht (Siehe im Anhang), wollte ich euch fragen ob man das etwas aufpeppen kann, am besten so wie das VFL Bochum Logo wie auf der Startseite von deren Website http://www.vfl-bochum.de 
Is aber nich ganz so einfach oder?
Hab leider keine Erfahrung mit Vektorprogrammen  und kenne auch nur die Basics vom Photoshop...


----------



## stain (24. Juli 2008)

Als erstes solltest du dir eine Zeichnung vom späteren Logo erstellen. Dann scannt du diese ein, fügst sie in dein Vektor-Programm ein und beginnst damit, das Logo mit Pfaden nachzuzeichnen. Wenn du das Objekt hast, musst du es nur noch einfärben (mit Farbverläufen; wie du siehst ist auf der VFL Bochum-Seite ein kreisförmiger Verlauf auf dem blauen Hintergrund und vermutlich ein linearer Verlauf auf dem weißen Hintergrund verwendet worden.)

Wie gesagt...Eine Zeichnung kann gerade bei wenig Erfahrung leichter nachzuziehen sein, als das ganze aus dem Kopf 3dimensional hinzubekommen.


----------



## UncleB (24. Juli 2008)

Naja das Logo sollte natürlich das gleiche bleiben,
Oder meinst du das gleiche Logo in 3d zu zeichnen?


----------



## stain (24. Juli 2008)

Natürlich das selbe Logo noch einmal zeichnen. Nur eben so wie es später anstatt jetzt aussehen soll.


----------

